# Wie funktioniert der download des GEMA - Virus etc. ?



## Gunpowder (25. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ihr kennt doch sicher alle die "Viren" GEMA-Virus.. Die bekommt man auf den PC ohne sich etwas zu downloaden... Welche Lücke nutzen die aus?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (25. Januar 2012)

Hi,

ich hab keine Ahnung wovon du redest, von einem GEMA-Virus hab ich noch nichts gehört...

Gruß,
BK


----------



## Gunpowder (25. Januar 2012)

Hier kann man sich bei Google schlau machen ;D
http://www.google.de/#hl=de&cp=5&gs....,cf.osb&fp=42f2cf3b25718f11&biw=1600&bih=799


----------



## Bratkartoffel (25. Januar 2012)

Hi,

auf Seite 2 steht die Lösung des Rätsels:
Antwort der GEMA.

Das ist quasi das selbe wie mit dem Trojaner, der riesig das BKA Logo am PC anzeigt mit dem Hinweis, dass eine "ungesetzliche Tätigkeit festgestellt" wurde. Und den PC gegen eine Gebühr von 20 € via UKash entsperrt 

Wie die aufm PC kommen ist immer unterschiedlich, meine Vermutung liegt an den regelmäßig auftauchenden Lücken in PowerPoint, Word, Adobe Reader oder direkt über eine "Schau dir das foto an: peinlich.jpg.exe" 

Gruß
BK


----------



## Dominik Schwarz (28. Januar 2012)

Ich denke das die das nicht so einfach Preis geben werden, schützen kann man Sie mit aktueller Virensoftware oder bei Befall mit einem Linux Bot, wie z.b. http://www.computerbild.de/download/COMPUTER-BILD-Notfall-CD-3127466.html.

Da kann man dann wenigstens seien Daten noch sichern oder den Virus entfernen.


----------



## chmee (28. Januar 2012)

Potentielle Einfallstore werden ständig gefunden, man muß sie nur zu nutzen wissen  

zB zum Lesen:
http://www.heise.de/security/artikel/Tatort-Internet-Alarm-beim-Pizzadienst-1017983.html

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo!

Leider ist es so dass sich Schadsoftware, auch ohne dass der User aktiv werden muss, einschleichen kann.
Z.b. in dem man nichts ahnend irgendwelche Webseiten aufruft.
Dabei muss es sich nichtmal um einschlägige Webseiten handeln, hinter denen ohnehin nur "böse Absichten" stecken.
Nein, auch Webseiten die man eigentlich eher als seriös einstufen würde, können die Ursache allen Übels sein.
So geschehen z.b. im Jahre 2010 bei eBay: http://www.falle-internet.de/de/html/pr_jsmal.php
Aber eBay ist ja noch harmlos, wie wäre es denn mit den Servern des FBI, der CIA, des deutschen Zolls, Banken usw.?
Eigentlich sollte man meinen dass deren Sicherheitsexperten ihr Handwerk verstehen.
Dass dem aber nicht so ist, kann man z.b. hier lesen --> http://www.teltarif.de/hacker-bundespolizei-ermittlungsdaten-zoll-no-name-crew/news/43274.html
Das da die eigene Webseite (sofern vorhanden) nicht sicher sein kann, sollte wohl jedem klar sein.

Mit anderen Worten:
Traue KEINER Webseite, nichtmal Deiner eigenen.
Überlege Dir gut welche Webseiten Du aufrufst.
Schütze Dein System so gut wie es geht.

Nun ist es aber so dass sich das Internet mit einem wirklich sicheren System nicht mehr sinnvoll nutzen lässt.
Z.b. könnte man auf YouTube keine Videos mehr ansehen, da ein im Browser aktiviertes Flash-Plugin grundsätzlich ein Sicherheitsrisiko bedeuten kann.
Selbiges gilt auch für alle anderen Plugins und auch JavaScript.

Der beste Schutz wäre der Verzicht auf das Internet (und natürlich auch W-LAN), allerdings wäre ein Verzicht auf das Internet in der heutigen Zeit kaum noch vorstellbar.

Apropos BKA-Trojaner: die nächste Generation befindet sich bereits in der Testphase (diesmal haben sie es auf VoIP abgesehen)

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

